# Are there any HDTV's that allow QAM and OTA "at the same time"



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I have several HDTVs, but they all only allow me to tune to either a QAM signal or a OTA signal without going through a new setup. Currently, I have to go through setup, redo the channels, to switch between OTA and QAM. Not fun.

What I really would like to be able to do is setup a HDTV to be able to have both QAM and OTA channels in my channel selections. 

So as I would go down my channels I could have
4.1 (OTA)
5.1 (QAM)
7.1 (OTA) 

etc.

Do any of the HDTVs out there allow for this? 

(If you want to know why, I am considering implementing the ZeeVee 150 in my house which uses QAM but I'd like to keep some of the OTA channels in my setup too)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

It's no problem if you have cable and TiVo, or if you have cable and a TV that has a CableCard slot. I'm not familiar with DirecTV's TiVo box, so can't comment on that.


----------

